# General > Farming & Crofting >  Farmers Permission for metal detecting

## dandod

Hi looking for permission for metal detecting on some land just taking up the hobby ive got pubic liability insurace and would never go in a field with cattle.I dont expect to find anything of vaule but if i did split the reward. But might find some old history of caithness that we would intrest us both if the grounds been in your family for a long time.pls pm me

----------


## kosacid

I like the beaches the best but there not a lot around where I am, and you always get something new every tide

----------


## dandod

Is the beach not all modern finds

----------


## kosacid

no i get lots of ww2 victorian finds and old coins, me and the kids were out the other day and got a 1800 winder form a lamp and a few 303 bullets

----------


## dandod

What beach did u try

----------


## kosacid

the best ones are with river outlets or rocky beaches also the edges where there is grass, deep sands no good, but all along the cost is good
Castletown is a good one to get started found a few musket balls also a lead broach with gold leaf, the rest you can work out once you get used to reading the beaches, oh and look out for storms its good to go after them

----------


## dandod

cheers thanks thought id get some permissions on here but not a thing

----------


## dandod

oh just looked up online looks like you dont need pemission in scotland covered by scottish outdoor access code

----------


## kosacid

you do out of respect, that thinking will get you nowhere apart from everyone in the hobby a bad name best to start in the right way  ::

----------


## Alrock

> you do out of respect, that thinking will get you nowhere apart from everyone in the hobby a bad name best to start in the right way


& don't forget to Doff your cap.

----------


## r.rackstraw

Is it not a hassle to have to report all the stuff you find to the Treasure Trove Unit as required by the Scottish Government Code of Practice?

----------


## dandod

its says you only have to report things of archaeological significance

----------


## dandod

> you do out of respect, that thinking will get you nowhere apart from everyone in the hobby a bad name best to start in the right way


I know whats your saying lived here all my life thought it would be a good idea to get some permissions as thought it woukd be great hobby for kids but looks like getting permissions not easy its changed times everyone keeps them self to them self and dont want snyone on there land

----------


## kosacid

some might be interested on what you find on there land give them a pick on items you find most of the time its just junk to them but history to us, thats the way i work it you might not agree with that

----------


## B0wer

bear in mind that if you find anything older than 1750's the farmer has to report that field as a potential site of scientific interest and they cant use it until a proper "dig" has been done by the professionals to rule out the possibility of the next skara brae hiding under it. Rule was put in place after it was discovered that a large number of "good" condition sites had been ploughed out before they had been properly investigated. Which would be fair if only they had more than 1 monkey and his trowel investigating all the potential sites. So even those of us who might be interested are rather reticent.

----------


## dandod

cant find anything about that on the internet not sure where you got that info from

----------


## B0wer

From a friend who worked as a professor of archaeology. We showed him a potential site in one of our fields and asked if he'd like to dig it with us. He said he'd love to but would we be willing to risk the consequences if something was found.  

My appologies SSI is for "wildlife, geology, landform" I meant scheduled monuments. 

"Scheduled monument: Uninhabited nationally important archaeological sites and structures (such as prehistoric burial mounds, Roman forts, early Christian carved stones, anti-invasion defences) from 8,000 years ago up until the Second World War" - Historic Enviroment Scotland

The process starts out with the area being listed as a "local heritage asset" if it is deemed to "provide evidence about past human activity in the locality, which may be archaeological – that is in the form of buried remains – but may also be revealed in the structure of buildings or in a manmade landscape." during assesment and once classed as a local heritage asset there is no cultivation, no farm vehicles of any sort and minimum stocking density to avoid poaching. If after assessment it is found to be "Appropriate for all assets, as judged against local characteristics" it gets protected by a no planning permission zone (so in addition to the above you can't build on it/dig drains near it ...) and referred for further investigation for potential scheduling as a scheduled monument.

As for proof of destruction; the following are entries for sites in Caithness. And yes I have removed the locations. Note the small number of finds that had prompted the investigation of the first site.
"This broch was trenched over by the farmer ........ Two possible finds from the broch occur around the farm. The first is a sub-triangular or sub-oval stone bowl 0.35m across by 0.2m deep, with two opposing hollows in the exterior which appear to be hand holds. The other object is a stone mortar; the hole is 0.3m in diameter and the same in depth.1982"  
"Diameter: 48m. Circular grass-covered mound 2.5m high eroded by ploughing. Two facing stones are visible in the NW and NNW sectors. 1995"
" Much of the mound has been removed and the outline is quite indefinite.1910."  
"Due to extensive mutilation it is now impossible to determine the nature of this mound. 1965"  - canmore.org.uk

As for archeological significance  "With the exception of modern objects, e.g. Victorian coins and machinery fragments, etc., any object considered to be significant, regardless of its age or composition, may be claimed as treasure by the Crown.....Objects are claimed for their archaeological or historical importance rather than financial value, so objects do not have to be precious metal to be considered Treasure Trove...Even the most unpromising object can be important, and the staff at the Treasure Trove Unit are happy to advise you whether your find is significant or not." basically if it is older than Victorian you have to lodge a report because you don't know what they might class as significant. - treasuretrovescotland.co.uk

Personally having our site investigated wouldn't bother me as we protect that site anyway. (minimum stocking etc.) but if it is what I think it is then a fair bit of it crosses over into a neighbours field and they wouldn't be happy with me.

----------


## concerned resident

I would have thought digging a hole in somebody else,s property you would be looking at breaking some law, and if you  found anything theft. Unless you had written permission.

----------


## dandod

Good old Scotland different laws

----------


## concerned resident

Although there is no trespass law in Scotland ( as far as I'm aware ) if you dig a hole without the land owners permission you can be prosecuted for criminal damage so always get permission !!!

----------


## B0wer

Dandod I was quoting Scottish Law ! Treasure Trove Scotland *and* Historic environment Scotland are quite clear, if you find something that isn't obviously modern you _must_ report it. 

I'm not saying don't detect I'm saying regardless of right to roam you should seek permission before digging because its the landowner that gets lumped with the consequences of any find. 

Another thing to remember is that the right to roam DOES NOT extend to gardens, fields growing food for human consumption or fodder for animals entering the food chain INCLUDING hay fields and a number of other places.  (if you don't believe me see https://www.nature.scot/sites/defaul...s%20Rights.pdf )

It also does not cover the removal from the land of anything for commercial gain or that could provide profit. So If you did find anything you wouldn't be able to remove it without the land owners permission unless you could prove that the item was not valuable (and to do that you would have to get it valued by the Treasure Trove).

Basically get permission!

----------


## dandod

Im not expecting to find a Saxon hoard or make a fortune. My sons aged 9 and 7 got metal detectors for Christmas and Id like to take them out to find a couple of old coins or just something to make it fun for them. Im not looking to churn up fields just for my boys to have fun. Does anyone have a piece of land they wouldnt mind me taking my boys to for an hour or so 1 afternoon?

----------

